# Back leg issues?



## Tommy5454 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am new hear and freaking out a bit. My 10 year old golden, Seven, has just recently started having serious trouble with his back legs - mostly the right one. When I took to the internet, I noticed his symptoms are like those of degenerative myelopathy. Of course that is the worst possible Dx. However, it also says that many conditions exhibit those symptoms. Is anyone here familiar with any of those conditions? Are goldens prone to DM? 
I am also wondering how long it takes to develop. We have not cut his nails (front or back) since he was a puppy because he has always scraped them down. Our vet has also said that it is something degenerative but has been saying this for years (at least 4 probably 5 or 6) because he does not flip his paw over when it is flipped to its knuckles. This condition has gotten worse in the past month. 
How can I address this to best assist him? I ordered a DNA test for DM from the University of Missouri because it is non-invasive and will give me more information. Thank you so much!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, welcome.
I am sorry your furbaby is not feeling well.
My suggestions: don't try to self diagnose by reading the internet. 
I suggest making an appointment with a specialist and have your dog checked out instead of wasting money on tests. 
Good luck.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree. I'd get him looked at by a vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

